# Weekly competition 2007-07 (2, 3, 3OH, 4, 5, BF)



## AvGalen (Mar 25, 2007)

The database is ready and most of the filling of results has been done. I need to write some queries to calculate scores, but that should be done monday-evening. All previous results will be available then!

Don't forget the extra competition: Who will post earlier/faster than Erik 

Good luck with the scrambles. Hopefully 2x2x2 will be easier and 3x3x3 a little more difficult...

2x2x2
1. L2 D' L' U L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F R F2 U2 R' U' R2 B' R B2 U' L D' B' R' F
2. U2 R' F' D F R' B' D B2 L' U2 B' R F' L' B U2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R F' R2
3. L B2 U L' B' L' F' D2 R' B U' L' D' B D' L2 U2 L' D' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2
4. L F' R2 B' L2 U' L F L B R2 B2 R D L2 U' R2 B D' B' U2 F R' B' U'
5. B2 D' F2 R2 F L D' R2 D F R' B R2 F' U2 B' R2 F U' B' R B U' F' D2

3x3x3
1. L D2 R F2 D2 U2 R' B' L D' U' F' L2 R B2 F2 L2 R' B2 F2 R F2 D2 U L'
2. L2 R' B F' U R' F U' B2 D' B2 F U' R B' L2 D U L B F2 L' R' D2 U'
3. F' L2 R2 D' R' B L' D' L2 R2 F' R2 U F2 D U2 L R2 B F D2 U' B F R'
4. B' F D2 R D' U' B' F' L R2 B F' D2 U F' U2 R2 U2 R' B2 L' D' L' F2 D
5. U2 L2 R D' U2 L2 D2 U' B F U2 B' D U2 F L2 R2 B U' R' B F2 U2 L R

3x3x3 One Handed
1. B R U B' F U2 F U2 B F2 L' R' B' F' R2 D' R B R D' L2 R2 D' U2 B
2. B2 F L R F U2 R U' R U2 B F2 D' U B2 F2 L2 U' L R2 D L2 R U' R
3. B' F2 R' B2 L R' U2 F2 D2 R' U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L' R B2 F' D' L' R B' F2
4. D2 U L D L R2 F' L F2 D2 U2 L F L F L F' L B2 L D' L' R' B U
5. L2 U' R2 D' U2 L F' L' B F U R' D U2 L R' U' B' U R B D U R' B2

4x4x4
1. D2 d l D2 l2 R' d f2 F' r' R D' u B' u' U B' u' l2 U2 b2 u' U2 b2 L' d2 F' R2 u' L2 r' d2 r' b' R2 D' d l U2 B
2. U2 b2 U2 l2 d2 U2 b2 L2 l R D2 U F2 u' L2 d' u2 f' u2 U2 b' L b U' L l' D' d u2 B' b2 r d u2 r' b L' B' D d
3. F' L R2 F2 U' F' L' B' l' f2 F L b2 D2 d' F' L2 u2 r2 R2 f2 R2 B' d u' l u R2 D' l2 r B R2 B L' R' f' L b f'
4. l B2 b2 f' D' d2 l2 d' u' U2 B l D2 u U' L l2 r R2 f2 D2 d' U l' b D B f d U2 r2 R F2 u r R' u2 U' f d
5. L d B' b2 r' R F' R U' b2 F2 d2 B b' R d2 r' u' B2 D' u2 U' R' u' U r R f F' u' b l' r B' b F2 L R' D F

5x5x5
1. B2 R B' b F2 u2 U' L r2 B' f2 l2 b D2 d2 R' b F u' B F d B' d f F' l R2 b2 l' b f' D2 F u L r' B' L2 B b' l2 D L' f d2 L l2 r2 R b' f L2 r2 B2 F' L' R D' b
2. l u2 r' d2 u2 L b D l' U f2 F D' F' L2 R' f' d' u' U' F2 d F d' B' b l B b2 L' l r R2 f F2 u' U' b d' U B' f' D' R' d' l' b' f' R B' d' f2 r2 u' R2 B' l2 D2 b u
3. B2 d2 f' l B' f D U2 F' R d' b L' l' r2 R B2 b2 f F' D' d u' B r' U' R' B f F' u' l' b' u L f2 U2 b2 D U' l2 f2 L2 l r' R2 B2 l' u B2 f r' D d2 u' U b f' U2 l
4. D' L' R2 d' U2 L b d' f2 d' l2 f2 D B f L2 D' d u2 U' l' R' b2 L' B2 b' F D' U' F2 l u2 F' d' F' u f' F' u' U2 F' U' B U' B b2 d2 U2 f D' d2 l r' D2 u' r D2 d' L2 b'
5. L b U' r2 D' d u' U' f l U B r' f2 r R' b' F' l' u2 l' r2 R2 u F l r' R' f' F' r' D' r2 D L' l' r' R F' U2 r' B D2 u L2 l' r2 R B d2 B' r2 F' d2 U2 B2 b r2 F' L2

Blindfolded
2x2x2
1. B2 R' U' F D2 R' D2 R2 B2 U2 F U F R D' B R' F' R2 F2 D R' B D' R'
2. F' L2 D2 R' D' F2 R' B' U R2 D' B2 U' B' R' F' D' B2 D' L U B' D' L' B
3x3x3
1. L2 D' U L' B' R B2 R B' L' R2 U L' B D2 L' R D F2 L R B' D' R' U2
2. F' R' U2 B' L2 D2 L2 R' D' R' D U' B F D' B' F D' L2 R U' L' R2 B2 F2
4x4x4
1. b2 D2 B' f' L' U R2 D' f2 D2 L R2 U' F2 L2 l2 D' d u2 B' f' u r D' U L l2 B f' l' D' u' F2 u' r R' b' f2 F' r
2. F D' R' f F' l' d' f u U2 f' r' d2 f2 d u F u' r2 b L' b2 L b2 L2 D B b' l r U2 B b R' b2 F2 l u' B2 f'
5x5x5
1. u L' r' R B2 b2 d F u2 R' b R' b' D U2 B' L2 l u B' L2 B2 b F2 D' R' B f2 L2 l2 B2 f u' U' B' L' D d' u' B F' D' U2 l2 b D' B' l2 R' U2 F l2 R2 f' L2 l2 r2 b' F' D
2. D' d2 B' l2 D U' L' D2 U' r' B2 F l' U R' f' F2 L B' D2 d u' U b f' F r' B R' f' F2 U2 r2 b' R d2 u f r2 U' F2 D' d b' F2 d U' l R' B l' b' f F' u2 b L' l' b2 F2

Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## Erik (Mar 26, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk

2x2: 
4.27 avg
Times: (3.63), 4.22, (6.52), 3.70, 4.90
Inconsistent... must be because of the time, I'll do the rest tomorrow, sweet dreams ..

3x3
15.52 avg
Times: 15.59, 15.65, (15.84), 15.31, (14.75)
Well, at least it is pretty consistent... :unsure:

3x3OH
29.10
Times: (24.71), 30.71, 29.83, 26.77, (31.27)
The first solve had a nice flow...

4x4
1:00.48 avg
Times: 1:03.22, (53.84), 56.63, (1:08.78), 1:01.59
Craaaazy! 53.84 is my PB. :lol: 

5x5
2:24.07
Times: 2:27.36, 2:21.58, 2:23.28, (2:21.19), (2:29.50)
With AvGalen's way of edges...

BLD

2x2: 
1. 36.28 with Pochmann's quick memo
2. 20.36 it was lucky

3x3:
1. DNF, it was a total mess when I saw the cube after 'solving' a hard scramble too:S (M2)
2. 3:19.16 Didn't want to risk another DNF so used old system.


----------



## pjk (Mar 26, 2007)

3x3:
18.44 (17.78) (POP) 20.60 18.20
Average: 19.08
Dang. The 20.60 solve was great, until the LL. 

4x4:
(1:47.51) OP 1:33.18 OP 1:38.71 OP (1:32.08) OP 1:46.52
Average: 1:39.47
Wow, OP on 4/5, and the last solve was horrible.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 26, 2007)

Erik: You did it again, but only the 2x2x2 which takes just a few minutes for you. Next week someone will beat you 

PJK: That was a little risky, not finishing the third solve after the POP. One wrong solve would have gotten you a DNF. Glad tho see you are improving on the 4x4x4. You will probably break 1.35 on average soon. Having both parities 4/5 times is fairly uncommon, but to have the solve without any parities be actually slower might just give you a reason to hope for dubble parities


----------



## Erik (Mar 26, 2007)

Heh, I couldn't resist...


----------



## pjk (Mar 26, 2007)

Arnaud, yeah, my 3x3 is getting better though. I am guessing I am averaging sub-1:30 on the 4x4. I will do an avg of 12 soon. My 3x3 stage is what kills me, I can have everything solved up to the 3x3 stage in around 40-50 seconds almost everytime.


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 26, 2007)

Kai Jiptner

*Speed*
*2x2x2*
Times: (12.84), 10.64, 12.38, (04.62), 12.52
Avg: 11,85

I was thinking WTF when getting the 4.xx solve (lucky). Easy scramble.
(11 moves solve) anyway, not a good Avg.

*3x3x3*
Times: (36,19) 29,12 26,89 26,39 (23,06)
Avg: 27,47 sec
Pretty bad. But, my current speedcube passed away this weekend and I don't have a very smooth cube here at my parents home.


*Blind*

*2x2x2*
Scramble 1: 1:35.72
Scramble 2: DNF
Will I ever get two successful ones here?


*3x3x3*
Scramble 1: DNF

AAAAARRR... worst DNF ever.. LAST Setup move was L2 D2 not D2 L2 grrrrrr... 
the attempt took me over 10 minutes. but yes. I did the 3x3 BLDsolve multiple times now! Maybe I'll try the second scramble later.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 26, 2007)

Erik: great job on the 5x5x5 really consistent. But I think you can do much better. Even better job on the 4x4x4, you and Matias are going to give Michael Fung a hard time if he doesn't improve his time (and with him, you never know untill he shows up at a competition and breaks a couple of world records). Also 3.19 for 3x3x3 bf is below the Dutch NR! and 2x2x2 bf seems like you learned something new!

PJK: I like this formula for the 4x4x4: centers+edges+(3x3x3*1.25)+parityfixtime. For me it is 25+35+(30*1.25)+(0,5(P),10(O) or 15(OP)) so 1.37.50 to 1.52.50. Too bad I have to use a bad 4x4x4 now, so my times are not what I like them to be. For the 5x5x5 I use this formula centers+edges+(3x3x3*1.5)


----------



## Erik (Mar 26, 2007)

@ avG too bad, I beat my single and avg for 5x5 today: 1:57.02 single 2:08.35 avg, but not with your method. 
Learned nothing new on 2x2 it was just easy. And for 3x3 I was very happy with the time


----------



## dbeyer (Mar 27, 2007)

4x4x4 Bld
S1. 15:00
S2. DNS -- Sister distracted me during memo 

5x5x5 Bld
S1. DNF


----------



## dChan (Mar 28, 2007)

3X3X3 OH AVG. 1:37:14
(1:28.69),(1:57.00),1:40.41, 1:37.25, 1:33.75

BAD TIMES! I had a lucky on my 1:37.25 time, lol.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 29, 2007)

3x3x3:
47.31 (62.31) (39.68) 40.62 41.33 = 41.09

I just started doing F2L, I learned it intuitively on tom's cubing page in literally about 3 hours. I memorized about 5-6 algs, and can basically figure out the rest of the algorithms, a lot are very similar.  Although I am not fast enough yet, but so far it is a bit faster than the simplified fridrich method I was doing before.


----------



## Hubdra (Mar 29, 2007)

3x3
Avg: 1:13.10
Times: (POP) (29.67) 40.33 2:29.19 29.77

LOL As you can guess, the two minute one was also a pop. I was messing around with my DIY screws, tryin to test it out. I guess I need to change a few things...

3x3OH
Avg: 1:22.67

Times: (1:18.12) 1:24.70 1:23.67 1:19.64 (3:25.94)

Amnesia on the last one. Fixed my cube by the way.


----------



## Erik (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey av, 
just got my pb with your method: 1:58.50


----------



## dbeyer (Mar 30, 2007)

Meh, I saw your post and was hoping that you would have posted bld times


----------



## dbeyer (Mar 31, 2007)

Unless I'm back relatively early, this concludes my competiveness for the week. I did the 3x3x3 speed, but didn't post it ... where are the logs? 

I can't wait to get my new DIY this weekend. Gonna try new stickers too 

Later,
Daniel Beyer


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 31, 2007)

For everyone that hasn't noticed already, all results from finished competitions are on http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614. Please let me know of things to improve. Results from this week will be available on that same url monday evening.


----------



## Erik (Mar 31, 2007)

@ AvGalen, it is nice!
@ dbeyer, sorry but I still can't do the centers bld, actualy I have trouble witht those center commutators again


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 31, 2007)

Erik, I think you better hurry up learning big cubes blind! You have been the leader of the competition from start to now, but M?ty?s is soooo close now.


----------



## Erik (Mar 31, 2007)

I know how to do the edges, I know how to do the corners, I know how to do the centers too but I have to practise that a lot with my eyes open. It seems like I've lost the ability to find the commutators :S


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Mar 31, 2007)

Heeey. I had the solves on wednesday, but I only post it now.
*Regular:*

2x2x2
Times: 4.29 (5.35) 3.11 (3.02) 4.66
Average: 4.02

3x3x3
Times: 13.52 (12.25) 14.38 (15.41) 13.88
Average: 13.93

3x3x3 OH:
Times: 28.37 (36.79) (22.73) 26.98 24.1
Average: 26.48

4x4x4:
Times: (54.88) (1:02.39) 57.14 59.76 1:00.35
Average: 59.08

5x5x5:
Times: 1:57.00 (2:28.62(messed up the edges)) 1:48.24 (1:46.98) 1:52.07
Average: 1:52.44

*Blindsolving:*

2x2x2:
1) 26.47
2) 18.38

3x3x3:
1) 1:34.24
2) 1:17.46

4x4x4:
1) 8:02.62
2) 8:37.16

5x5x5:
1) 19:24
2) DNF

I improve weekly...


----------



## Me (Apr 1, 2007)

2x2x2
Times: 11.42, 9.76, (13.88), (2.81), 11.56
Average: 10.90

3x3x3
Times: 25.26, (19.03), (26.03), 21.67, 25.90
Average: 24.28

3x3x3 OH
Times: (53.18), (39.78), 51.50, 48.42, 43.05
Average: 47.66

4x4x4
Times: 2:04.51, 2:00.62, (1:29.89), (2:17.02), 2:05.20
Average: 2:03.44

5x5x5 
Times: 3:57.96, (3.28.46), (4:00.74), 3:32.82, 3:47.96
Average: 3:46.24

Seems like my best and worst times are always paired together. Need to attempt more 3x3x3 BLDs so i can enter that contest.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2007)

Arnaud

2x2x2:
Times: 11.45, (12.16), (8.63), 8.86, 10.00
Average: 10.10
Comment: Difficult scrambles, above 10 average  

3x3x3:
Times: 34.38, (45.88), 28.70, 29.55, (28.36)
Average: 30.88
Comment: First two solves were POPS :angry: I need to make a new speedcube, this one pops to much if I go fast. I like it for one-handed though.

3x3x3 One Handed:
Times: 44.64, 51.30, 42.34, 52.62, 50.67
Average: 48,87
Comment: Sub 50 again!

4x4x4:
Times: (1.31.33), 1.53.67(OP), 1.36.81(P), (1.57.51)(O), 1.57.11
Average: 1.49.20
Comment: Using a new Rubiks. I like it better than EastSheen, but not as much as Studio. Some very good solves and some bad. This is why we take averages! Sub 1.50, so good.

5x5x5:
Times: (2.37.44), 2.56.32, 3.04.15, 3.02.57, (3.26,23)
Average: 3.01.01
Comment: During the second solve, something changed in my cube. The X-Wings are starting to malfunction. If this continues I will have to buy new cubes

2x2x2 blind:
Times: DNF (4.00.32), DNF (1.30.02)
Best: DNF
Comment: I decided to try blindfolded solving. I suck at it. That second scramble was so easy for blindfolded, but still no succes :blink:. I guess I will have to try harder for next weeks competition.

Overal: Some of my cubes have been replaced, others need replacement soon. No progress means I have to practice more!


----------

